# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  La sal gorda de la corrupción

## F. Lázaro

http://www.elcorreo.com/bizkaia/soci...125202851.html




> *La sal gorda de la corrupción*
> 
> *Las desaladoras, situadas en el ojo del huracán a raíz del presunto fraude en la adjudicación de contratos públicos en obras hídricas.
> 
> Fueron la controvertida alternativa al fallido trasvase del Ebro*
> 
> José Mari Reviriego
> 28 enero 2016 11:49
> 
> ...

----------

JMTrigos (30-ene-2016)

----------


## Ergio

> http://www.elcorreo.com/bizkaia/soci...125202851.html


Hay que mantener alejados a los políticos de las empresas. Cuando se ha de realizar un estudio, como en este caso del trasvase, han de intervenir solo técnicos del estado, y de todo el estado, no solo de las autonomías afectadas. De aquí, saldrá un informe que se llevará a donde corresponda. Nunca un político debe meter las "narices" en asuntos técnicos, ni recibir visitas de "amigos relacionados con el asunto. Solo han de actuar "políticamente", y en el parlamento.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sería lo ideal, pero en España eso es imposible. Todo está politizado.

----------


## Jonasino

> Hay que mantener alejados a los políticos de las empresas. Cuando se ha de realizar un estudio, como en este caso del trasvase, han de intervenir solo técnicos del estado, y de todo el estado, no solo de las autonomías afectadas. De aquí, saldrá un informe que se llevará a donde corresponda. Nunca un político debe meter las "narices" en asuntos técnicos, ni recibir visitas de "amigos relacionados con el asunto. Solo han de actuar "políticamente", y en el parlamento.


Ay Ergio, perdona que te baje de la nube. Ya nos gustaría que las cosas fueran así, pero persiste, que menudo mundo sería sin idealistas.

----------

